# Johann Jakob Walther (1650 - 1717)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

All the known facts of his life and activity are from the Musikalischen Lexikon by Johann Gottfried Walther.

Johann Jakob Walther was born in Witterda bei Erfurt. He learnt the violin from a Pole whose servant he had become. In 1670 he is believed to have been a violinist for the Medicis in Florence. From 1674 he was concertmaster at the court of Dresden. In 1680 he became the Italian secretary at the elector's court in Mainz where he remained until his death.

Walther cultivated virtuoso techniques involving polyphonic writing, multiple stopping and the use of high positions. Unlike Biber, he rejected scordatura, preferring instead the imitation of other musical instruments and of birds and animals.

He is known for two collections - _Scherzi da Violino solo con il basso continuo_ (1676) and _Hortulus chelicus_ (1688). The _Scherzi _anticipates Paganini's technique in that it contains pizzicato harp imitations while the bow imitates nightingale song. in _Hortulus chelicus_, no.28 Walther imitates a 'chorus' of violins, the tremulant organ, bagpipes, trumpets, timpani, the hurdy-gurdy and the guitar.

Capricci






Hortulus Chelicus Various movements


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I came across some of Walther's melodies in a book of baroque violin music I was working through. I really love his work. Thanks for the guestbook.

Here's his Suite No. 9 in C minor:





& Johann Jakob Walther Aria in g-moll





His music is tender & spritely - it lifts the spirits, and makes me wish I'd persevered with my violin lessons when young.

PS - We can't find out that he was any relation of the better-known composer Johann Gottfried Walther, despite the fact that they come from the same area.


----------

